# Ross Bikes



## jungleterry (May 22, 2018)

Hello since we have found this brochure we are defently  wanting to find one of these in a boys version for our rather extensive Ross collection. Please let us know if you have any old ross bikes likes these pictured in this brochure .


----------



## jungleterry (May 22, 2018)

Also looking for this style as well


----------



## jungleterry (May 27, 2018)

Still looking ,always looking lol.


----------



## Brian R. (Jun 23, 2019)

This is for sale near me. I had not heard of Ross before today. Where and when were they built?


----------



## Gordon (Jun 27, 2019)

There is one on etsy. I have no association with the seller.


----------



## jungleterry (Jun 28, 2019)

Send me a pic of one on esty please like to see that bike too . This one I have already . Thank you for the pics


----------



## Gordon (Jun 28, 2019)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/674198...=sr_gallery-1-13&organic_search_click=1&frs=1


----------



## jungleterry (Jun 28, 2019)

Thank you for the link


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Jun 30, 2019)

Was trying to sell this one for $175 on here with no interest. Brand new tires, tubes and chain.  
Just decided to try to sell the tank and chainguard separately. I have just the bike (minus guard and tank) for $90.


----------

